# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > घरेलू नुस्‍खे >  बीमारियों के लिए घरेलू इलाज

## love birds

दोस्तों ,
         इसमें मैं आपको आम तोर पर होने वाली बीमारियों का घरेलू इलाज बताऊंगा जिससे आप आसानी से कर सकते है और डॉक्टर के पास जाने से बच पाएंगे !




आपका लव :bell:

----------


## love birds

बवासीर 

     नीम और पीपल की पती को १०-१० ग्राम मात्र में लेकर जल के छीटे मार  कर 
पीसकर मंसंकुरो पर लेप करने से बहुत लाभ मिलता है मशंकुर 
शुष्क होकर नष्ट हो जाते है

----------


## love birds

कब्ज 

इश्बगोल को ५ ग्राम मात्र में लेकर उभाले हुए दूध के साथ सावेन करने से कब्ज नष्ट हो जाती है 
खजूर और छुहारो को दूध में उबालकर खाने और दूध पिने से कब्ज सरलता से नष्ट हो जाती है

----------


## love birds

पेट दर्द 

निम्बू के ५ ग्राम रश में कलि मिर्च का १ ग्राम चूर्ण और अदरक का ५ ग्राम रश 
मिलकर सवेन करने से उदेर्सुल नष्ट हो जाते है 

             बड़ी इलायची का चूर्ण बनाकर १ या २ ग्राम चूर्ण हलके गर्म जल के साथ सवेन करने से भी उदर सुल नष्ट हो जाते है

----------


## love birds

गैस 

            दूषित वायु अर्ताथ गश के कर्ण रोगी को बहुत बैचनी होती है 
तो लहसुन की २ ३ कालिया छिलकर मुनके के साथ चबाने से पेट में भरी हुई  गैस पलक झपकते ही बहार निकल जायेगी 

                  भोजन के बाद ५० ग्राम गुढ़ खाने से दूषित वायु की विकारती नष्ट हो जाती है 


मधुमेह के रोगी को गुढ़ का सवेन नहीं करना चाइये !!

----------


## love birds

हैजा 

            ताज़े पुदीने को कूट पीसकर रस निकले 
                          ५ ग्राम रस में प्याज का रस मिलाकर और निम्बू का १० ग्राम रस मिलाकर 
दिन में दो बार पिने से हेजा में लाभ मिलता है !!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो भाई .....

----------


## love birds

हैजा 

            ताज़े पुदीने को कूट पीसकर रस निकले 
                          ५ ग्राम रस में प्याज का रस मिलाकर और निम्बू का १० ग्राम रस मिलाकर 
दिन में दो बार पिने से हेजा में लाभ मिलता है !!

----------


## love birds

> अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो भाई .....


धन्यवाद भाई यहाँ पर आने का

----------


## badboy123455

अच्छा सूत्र हे............

----------

